# Baldface Lodge 2022



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Quick edited after 3 days at Baldface!!!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice did you stay up there? Admittedly I’ve done little research but how likely is getting a trip in 2023?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

So now what's your opinion of BRC now that you've done Baldface.... And day ops VS all inclusive?


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Would love to hear more about your Baldface experience. Terrain? Waitlist? Group? Guides? Accommodations? Food? Downtime activitiy?


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Elevation212 said:


> Nice did you stay up there? Admittedly I’ve done little research but how likely is getting a trip in 2023?


Stayed at the lodge, I was on the waiting list forever. If you know someone you can easily go. 



txb0115 said:


> So now what's your opinion of BRC now that you've done Baldface.... And day ops VS all inclusive?


Well, man me and you could sit in a Cat, around a fire or at a bar and discuss it forever and ever. They both have pros and cons. Lodge life is nice, wakin up, eating, walkin out, ride all day, then last run you ride back to the lodge, yeah that beats the shit out of a day op. 



toaster said:


> Would love to hear more about your Baldface experience. Terrain? Waitlist? Group? Guides? Accommodations? Food? Downtime activitiy?


Im goind write up a decent review and post it in the next couple days.


----------

